
TalentSpring Launches Competitive Job Hunting - gibsonf1
http://www.rev2.org/2007/05/21/talentspring-launches-competitive-job-hunting/
======
coolnewtoy
I wonder what the "social influence" factor would do to the perceived value of
applicants' resumes. I'm not convinced it would lead to better hires.

Here's a study on the effect of social influence on music preferences:

<http://www.iserp.columbia.edu/publications/press_releases/musiclab.html>

The researchers found that, while quality songs (as determined by market share
and rank by the independent participants) do better on average, songs of any
quality can experience a wide range of outcomes. "The 'best' songs never do
very badly, and the 'worst' songs never do extremely well, but almost any
other result is possible," they said. A song in the top 5 in terms of quality
had only a 50% chance of finishing in the top 5 of success.

